# question about feeling in throat



## mememe

I see where people describe a choking/tight feeling in regards to their thyroid. I always thought this was something constant in people, and I suppose in some, it can be.

For a while, I've had a feeling that comes and goes, but NEVER thought anything of it, until just a few days ago (I suppose this was the first time I noticed it since all this thyroid stuff came up). I describe my feeling as either a shirt is too tight around my neck (but it's not), and/or large "bubbles" moving around. It happened on Tuesday, coming/going, for a longer time than usual, and right now it started up again. I find it disturbing that it has gotten stronger and lasts longer, it's almost unreal. I've never told anyone about it until Tuesday, because I never thought it was anything to worry about, esp. since it didn't happen very often.

I don't feel like I'm choking though, but it is getting tighter right now as I type. What is the significance of this? Could it mean my thyroid is in the process of growing, or what? Do other people get the sensation of movement while they have this feeling?


----------



## Phoenix

Hi Mememe,

The tight feelings you are having could mean that your thyroid is inflamed or growing. Goiters are fairly common, and don't have to be large to cause a feeling of pressure.

When was the last time you had an ultrasound or uptake scan on your thyroid?

Phoenix


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> I see where people describe a choking/tight feeling in regards to their thyroid. I always thought this was something constant in people, and I suppose in some, it can be.
> 
> For a while, I've had a feeling that comes and goes, but NEVER thought anything of it, until just a few days ago (I suppose this was the first time I noticed it since all this thyroid stuff came up). I describe my feeling as either a shirt is too tight around my neck (but it's not), and/or large "bubbles" moving around. It happened on Tuesday, coming/going, for a longer time than usual, and right now it started up again.  I find it disturbing that it has gotten stronger and lasts longer, it's almost unreal. I've never told anyone about it until Tuesday, because I never thought it was anything to worry about, esp. since it didn't happen very often.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm choking though, but it is getting tighter right now as I type. What is the significance of this? Could it mean my thyroid is in the process of growing, or what? Do other people get the sensation of movement while they have this feeling?


I agree w/ Hillary! It could be growing, it could be vascular. To this day I can't stand anything around my throat and I had RAI. But before RAI; OMG!! That "feeling" was terrible.


----------



## mememe

my only LAST/ONLY ULTRASOUND WAS DONE ON 4/12/2010. I go to the doc. tuesday


----------



## CA-Lynn

Just a shot from out of the dark.... never hurts to consider other possibilities.

If you have autoimmune arthritis, check into cricoarytenoid arthritis. This causes tightness in throat/laryngeal area and when really inflamed will cause very very hoarse voice and possibly gagging.


----------



## arizonamom

mememe said:


> I see where people describe a choking/tight feeling in regards to their thyroid. I always thought this was something constant in people, and I suppose in some, it can be.
> 
> For a while, I've had a feeling that comes and goes, but NEVER thought anything of it, until just a few days ago (I suppose this was the first time I noticed it since all this thyroid stuff came up). I describe my feeling as either a shirt is too tight around my neck (but it's not), and/or large "bubbles" moving around. It happened on Tuesday, coming/going, for a longer time than usual, and right now it started up again. I find it disturbing that it has gotten stronger and lasts longer, it's almost unreal. I've never told anyone about it until Tuesday, because I never thought it was anything to worry about, esp. since it didn't happen very often.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm choking though, but it is getting tighter right now as I type. What is the significance of this? Could it mean my thyroid is in the process of growing, or what? Do other people get the sensation of movement while they have this feeling?


I have had that feeling also. My gastro doc says that it could be my GERD (Gastroesophageal reflux disease) acting up. You mentioned that you recently had an ultrasound and that you have an appointment with your doctor soon. Could be nodules. My friends daughter could feel all the nodules on her thyroid when she went running (she has hashi's).

Also, this is a symptom of anxiety. Anxiety can create a sensation of a lump in your throat. The medical term for this is globus hystericus. It's caused by the throat muscles contracting due to anxiety or stress.

Let us know the outcome of the ultrasound.


----------



## mememe

Here is what my ultrasound report says:
"Findings: The right lobe measures 5.2x1.8x1.6 cm and the left lobe 5.5x1.4x1.8 cm. The right and left lobes of the thyroid are diffusely heterogenous with no discrete right or left lobe nodule identified. The isthmus measures approximately 0.3 cm."

"Impression: Diffusely heterogenous echogenicity of the thyroid likely representing multinodular goiter with no discrete dominant nodule identified."

I have not yet talked to the doc about this.

**BTW, what is a "normal"/average size thyroid for a woman?


----------



## GD Women

Having "no discrete dominant nodule" is a very good sign.

A normal thyroid is estimated to be 10 grams with an upper limit of 20 grams or 2 to 4 teaspoons or measures about 2 inches.


----------



## mememe

[quote name='GD Women']Having "no discrete dominant nodule" is a very good sign.

Thanks for that info!


----------



## prettynikki5

mememe said:


> I see where people describe a choking/tight feeling in regards to their thyroid. I always thought this was something constant in people, and I suppose in some, it can be.
> 
> For a while, I've had a feeling that comes and goes, but NEVER thought anything of it, until just a few days ago (I suppose this was the first time I noticed it since all this thyroid stuff came up). I describe my feeling as either a shirt is too tight around my neck (but it's not), and/or large "bubbles" moving around. It happened on Tuesday, coming/going, for a longer time than usual, and right now it started up again. I find it disturbing that it has gotten stronger and lasts longer, it's almost unreal. I've never told anyone about it until Tuesday, because I never thought it was anything to worry about, esp. since it didn't happen very often.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm choking though, but it is getting tighter right now as I type. What is the significance of this? Could it mean my thyroid is in the process of growing, or what? Do other people get the sensation of movement while they have this feeling?


Hi there,
I have an enlarged Thyroid (goiter) and I too,from time to time, feel this "closing in" sensation, like I am literally being strangled. It has been happenening more frequently in the past couple weeks I 'v enoticed...I am scheduled to consult with the surgeon next week to have my thyroid removed. Doc offered me this option because it causes me discomfort/breathing difficulty (especially when sleeping) I do not choke or gag or gasp for air-it is not like that, just a feeling like a hand around my throat. The other option was to increase my Synthroid. Sometimes this helps the enlarged thyroid, keeps it from growing, I have heard and read conflicting info about it being able to actually "shrink" an enlarged thyroid...I opted for surgery. explode


----------



## Lovlkn

Andros said:


> To this day I can't stand anything around my throat and I had RAI. But before RAI; OMG!! That "feeling" was terrible.


WOW! I have had that feeling forever.

It's been 5 years since my TT and I still don't like things around my neck either.


----------



## Andros

Lovlkn said:


> WOW! I have had that feeling forever.
> 
> It's been 5 years since my TT and I still don't like things around my neck either.


Make ya' wonder what's up w/ that? Gone is gone! Psychosomatic? I don't think so! Do you?


----------



## CheleRose

Hi, I have gone through this too on and off. I just learned of this that I was also going to talk to dr. about http://www.voicedoctor.net/therapy/cps.html I am just taking a guess here. Also, I have wondered that because of the damage going on with my thyroid, wouldn't the scar tissue cause a tightening effect at times? I also get very hoarse throats on and off. Wish I could be more help.
-CheleRose


----------



## chopper

Scar tissue wouldn't necessarily cause a tightening feeling because of the physiology of the gland. It would however make the thyroid feel firm rather than soft and mushy when the doctor presses on it. The tight feeling is from swelling most likely.

Physically, the thyroid is sort of attached to the trachea or windpipe and when it swells up, it can compress that and pull on surrounding neck muscles. That's what gives us that choking/wearing a turtleneck sort of feeling.


----------

